# Online casino setup



## golith

Hi,
I'm now investigating setting up an online casino.
Cuurently I am looking at the website development aspect.
Next will be implementation stage.

Any remarks appreciated.

The real question is one of who to host the site? 
I'm a newbie to fairdinkum website stuff, besides my own website space given to me by my ISP, should be happy with 10MB thou.

Any queiries on collaboration at this point would be concidered.

Regards
Scot Henderson


----------



## golith

Ahhh, no post as yet

If there is anyone with the required knowledge to get this off the ground or point me in the right direction i would be most appreciative

Regards
Golith


----------



## Skie

Make sure you look into all the legal aspects of running an Online Casino. Especially if you live in the USA. Any web host within the USA that DOES provide you with hosting, either doesn't know about that such sites are illegal in the USA or is probably ingaged in other illegal activities. Another thing you'll have to deal with is many credit card's will not allow a person to charge towards an online casino. So, getting money from Americans will be difficult. Getting the money to them will be just as difficult. 

The whole reason for the credit card issue is someone decided to spend all his money on these casinos. After losing everything, he sued the credit cards because they allowed him to spend the money when such activities were illegal. Needless to say, he won.    So... just to protect themselves, they're not allowing it. 

If you live outside of the USA, then make sure that the country you live in as well as the country that the servers are located in allow online casinos. 

As far as the hosting itself, just about any decent web host should be able to manage a site like what you're planning. Just make sure that they support any technologies that you'll be using (i.e. PHP/ASP/Java/etc). Depending on the size of the site, you'll probably need a couple hundred MB of space and several GB of bandwidth. It's hard to say as every site is different.


----------



## untalented893

Edited post:
Eh, someone already covered it.


----------



## vickyfede

I am writing this time in order to get a little bit more involved on how to set up an online casino and wanted to know what your feedback is about it.

Do you think we can make money by setting up one of these?. If so, what is that average?.

Finally, I am looking for a programmer that would help me with writing the appropiate code for the software that will support this casino, however, I am not able to find one capable of doing so. Thus, would you tell me if there are some guys I should contact?.

Your help will be much appreciated!

I am looking forward to your response,

Brian Anderson from texas


----------



## dai

as far as i remember they are gov. controlled in this country by the issue of licenses
and i cannot see any aussie isp allowing you to run something like this on their free website allowance,which is usually limited to a home page and servers are required to be paid for
you need to check the licenceing laws,i think they cover setting up offshore as well
there was a lot in the paper a few months ago when someone tried to set up in darwin,did'nt take much notice but from memory it failed


----------



## vickyfede

thanks so much for your reply. By the way, do you know any programmer that is familiar with the online casinos? we really need a person that can write the code so we can set up our businnes. As far as the legal stuff, I guess we are ready to go, thus, let me know of you know a programmer that will be able to help us. 
We aprecciate your promt response 
PS: Do you have msn contac, so we can talk fluently?


----------



## STINEHART

I am closing this thread because it may constitute illegal activities.
Australian Interactive Gambling Act of 2001

If you have taken care of Legal restrictions great, I will however defer you to perhaps a local programmer or search google for freelance programmers.

Thanks -Cheers.


----------

